# Game 62: Bulls @ Heat (4/19 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, April 19, 2012 | 8:00 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Starting UD/Bosh against the rebounding monster bulls.

argh.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

sucks that I'm gonna have to miss most of this one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Miami HEAT ‏ @MiamiHEAT Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Spo: @DwyaneWade will play. @ChrisBosh is a game time decision. Ronny Turiaf will not play tonight.


Im guessing Chris plays as well.


> Tom Haberstroh ‏ @tomhaberstroh Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Spoelstra cited one primary thing he wants to see tonight vs. Chicago: pace. Expect a ton of arm waving on the sidelines.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏ @EthanJSkolnick Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Luol Deng is playing. Derrick Rose is not.


...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh is out tonight. Pittman will start at center.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Bosh is out tonight. Pittman will start at center.


Wait...Turiaf out too? Joel? 

Why the hell would Spo start fatty? Shit what about Juwan?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, Turiaf is still out with the hammy strain.


> Brian Windhorst ‏ @WindhorstESPN Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Via @tomhaberstroh Heat starting lineup of Chalmers, Wade, James, Haslem & Pittman has not played a second together this year.


Probably wont see it long either. Pitt will probably pick up 2 fouls within the 1st 2 minutes.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Damn, Bosh played well against Boston in the playoffs last year. This would of been a good warm up to the playoffs for him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hearing Barkley say Wade isn't the reason why Miami beat the Mavs is so sickening. Wade is easily the most underrated player ever. Shaq was terrible in that series.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Sorry these are too funny not to share...let's lighten the mood before tip.

-LeBron plays 3 periods a game, where does the other period go? Answer: Chris Bosh gets the other period. Well, only once a month.

-Chris Bosh is inactive tonight against the Bulls due to a dislocated manhood.

-Chris Bosh is out for Miami tonight, official ruling is because of menstrual cramps.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

AHHHHHHHHH! Reggie Miller night.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dexter Pittman guarding pick & rolls is like watching a defensive tackle try to chase down Devin Hester


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 333

great start for Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick couple of baskets by Lebron


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Deng busting LeBron's ass on D though


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Point blank miss by UD, followed by an open 3 missed by Mike Miller...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:lebron: on fire


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

27-23 after 1

Lebron with 15. Mario also got off to a great start before missing his last 3 shots.

Gonna need Wade to pick up the slack when Lebron is on the bench. And of course, our role players to hit open shots.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thought LeBron would for sure sink a buzzer-beater there. Still a solid start for him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Forgot Wade was playing, hasn't been much of a presence.

Great pass to Miller on the cut, no finish.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Guess its Lucas' turn to light us up tonight as it was Watson who did it last game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Did Reggie just say: "6 big points, both coming from long distance!"?

Man, if we play the Bulls in the playoffs, they should just bench Rose the whole series and play Lucas III 48 mpg.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade finally scores. Has 5 assists though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flagrant 2 on JJ?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ ejected. That was the softest flagrant 2 ever.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol I just turned the game on and Jones gets a Flagrant 2.

It looks like Pittman started tonight?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Noah didn't foul Bron on that drive? But JJ is in the locker room? 

#REFYOUSUCK


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jones does a lot of dumb shit on the court. He doesn't seem to realize that because he's totally useless if he's not hitting threes that he has no room to be costing us possessions and points with stupid, illegal play.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I love that play but that's because I hate Noah lol. That was some Poseyish gooning.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> JJ ejected. That was the softest flagrant 2 ever.


Whoa...whoa...they gave him a 2/ejection for that? Now that is absurd. Westbrook yanked LeBron out of the air to the ground and didn't get ejected. How was that worse in any way, shape, or form?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LeBron just got hammered for no call. Typical.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

We have soo many chances for a run and we keep blowing them


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL, we got lucky with the 3-second violation, but what the hell was that defensive possession? Side out of bounds and before the play even starts we're randomly doubling someone with a wide-open shooter in the corner. Is it the team that's rock-headed or Spo? Just makes no sense and its embarrassing.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

John Lucas just chop blocked Haslem out of that picture and didn't get a foul.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wario ruins a perfectly good fast break.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

"There's no better team going from defense to offense"

I wish that still were the case. Our running game has disappeared.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Tonight's officials:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Where's the ****ing foul? WOw.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD bricks end of 2nd quarter jumper off glass. Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD misses the J. Our role players ****ing suck.

Lebron hit again at the rim and again, no call.

42-40 at the half


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL @ the gif. Pittman doesn't even look amused.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice rebounding tonight!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario and1!

I'm loving this aggressive Mario


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ahaha. Wade owned Rip.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: guess Wade doesnt know how to be subtle.

Nice steal and layup by Wade.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

LOVE IT WADE!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How the **** is Mike Miller limping already? He was on the bench :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Hahahaha, CJ Watson looked like a kid on Lebron's arm. This game is hilarious.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That screen was textbook clean. **** off Lucas.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Uh oh Lucas is gonna beat up Lebron now. hahaha.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I love this game. Playoff basketball at it's best. Pipe down John Lucas.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron got a T as well? WTF?


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Conference finals will be awesome!!!Can't wait!!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:spo: laughing at the referees explanation...so much swag


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How was that foul not on the ground. Refs have no idea how to call continuation, just take wild guesses.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Manbearpig and1


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron and1. wow


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario overthrew Lebron on an alley-oop. Almost impossible.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Damnit Wario


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Whaaaaaaat a game!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 33333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Miller 33333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jesus. What's more likely to happen first: A) Joel goes for 40/20/20 in a game, or B) Reggie Miller goes a full quarter of a broadcast without saying something horrendously dumb.

Wow, two way overthrown passes for LeBron by notorious overthrowers in their anti-perfect zones: A Wario alley and a UD full court pass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That Miller miss reminded me of last season. The crowd was about to erupt if Mike hit that 3, but he misses.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OT- Wow, Dwight howard to undergo surgery and will be out for the post season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ugly miss by Mike. Out shooters just cant stay consistent. They have one good game, then stink it up the next.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:lebron: Wow


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sick LeLayup.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron taking some bad jumpers now.

Chicago getting hometown, MJ calls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

66-61 after 3

bad end to the quarter.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Please send Cole to get some towels!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mavros_01 said:


> Please send Cole to get some towels!!


I'd love that too, but we cant because Mario has 4 fouls, and because Lucas shoots and plays like a young AI against us, so we need a quick player out there to try to stay in front of him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I screamed "NO!" the moment I suspected Cole was considering throwing that pass. Awful vision for the youngster.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Wade


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

That kid is a disaster-COLE-!!He tries his best in defence but messes up the hole game each time he is on the court!He is just not good enough!Maybe next year...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Someone give me a Joel head image quick!!!

The Warden!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shattierrrrr 33333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2UD

sick pass


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron feeling cramps in his hamstring. Suddenly, this meaningless game feels even more meaningless.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Come on Lebron!!!You are not human!!Get some oil or something!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier draws the charge


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Le bully time!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:joel: :joel: :joel:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

edit


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:joel: !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

HEAT WIN!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 83-72

5th straight win. 

Biggest difference tonight and the last 2 games vs the Bulls was bench scoring. They had averaged over 40 bench points in the last 2 and scored just 25 tonight.

Lebron was great, Wade had his moments, and Mario was just the right amount of aggressive tonight. 

And I kind of liked what we saw out of Pitt when he was in. You felt his presence out there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chicago open up the game shooting 10-14, and shot 15-61 (25%) the rest of the way.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I thought Pittman was useless and I am a fan of that guy. Longhorns represent!

But he is just too slow, not only to move on the floor but also to react and to move his arms.

He looks lost, never knows where to be on the floor and even crashed into LeBron on his drive.

I lost faith in him.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I just looked up the stats,

even Korver doesn't make two 3s a game. (He is about at 1.8 3pg or something). Shattier and Miller don't average 2 a game made either. So I guess once we get a 3 from them, the should stop shooting... pretty disappointing...

I guess it's only against us that Korver gets so many looks...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Brian Windhorst ‏ @WindhorstESPN Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Without getting into deep stuff, Heat in good shape on tiebreaker w/Bulls. If Heat win out, any Chicago loss likely gives No. 1 to MIA





> Tom Haberstroh ‏ @tomhaberstroh Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Heat haven't won a game scoring as little as 83 points in the Big Three era.
> 
> Tim Reynolds ‏ @ByTimReynolds Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Bulls are now 21-1 this season when holding a team under 85. Which means they were -- you guessed it -- 21-0 until about 10 minutes ago.


..


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow, held Chicago to 35%fg. Crazy. Can't see that happening with rose playing though. 

Good thing boozer sucks that much, 10/5 in under 30 min. Even taj Gibson played 2 min more than him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wouldn't be surprised if they shoot worse with Rose. Remember, he doesn't shoot a very good fg%.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Before the game Windhorst was on Sportscenter and brought up a stat that over the last 2 seasons, with Rose on the court, the Heat had outscored the Bulls by like 50 something points and with Rose on the bench or out entirely, the Bulls had outscored the Heat by over 30.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No Bosh meant no Bosh/UD lineup. We ended up outrebounding the top rebounding team in the league...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Our rebounding did look pretty pathetic at times. I remember about 5 offensive rebounds by the bulls that was disgusting. One of them was Taj Gibson, between 4 Heat players get the rebound. A bunch of bounce that went right in the hands of Bulls players outside of the key just because Heat players were standing still rather than running after the ball.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

What really bothers me about the Heat when they played the Mavs and when they play the Bulls this year is that they have exactly the pieces that we lack.

Noah and CJ Watson would be perfect for this team.

Hell, I would even settle for Asik and JL3.

Last year it was Terry and Chandler.

Thunder also have Westbrook/Minor and Ibaka/Perkins.

Can't have it all... :/


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Before the game Windhorst was on Sportscenter and brought up a stat that over the last 2 seasons, with Rose on the court, the Heat had outscored the Bulls by like 50 something points and with Rose on the bench or out entirely, the Bulls had outscored the Heat by over 30.


FML. That stat is ridiculous.

Deezy, by Minor do you mean Maynor? He's out for the year with an ACL - hence why they signed Fisher.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Before the game Windhorst was on Sportscenter and brought up a stat that over the last 2 seasons, with Rose on the court, the Heat had outscored the Bulls by like 50 something points and with Rose on the bench or out entirely, the Bulls had outscored the Heat by over 30.


makes sense, Derrick Rose isnt very good anyways...cant believe he got an MVP last year. stats are average and his team crushes without him.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wade County said:


> FML. That stat is ridiculous.
> 
> Deezy, by Minor do you mean Maynor? He's out for the year with an ACL - hence why they signed Fisher.


Yes, my bad.

I know he is out, I'm just talking about in general (he is still on the roster/part of the team)


----------

